# Enfuse install, align_image_stack won't load



## Olypentax (Aug 3, 2009)

I think I finally figured it out but I can't delete this message. 

I have LR 2 and have been trying to install Enfuse. I got the plug-in installed but when I try to open 3 pictures to blend I get an error message; 

align_image_stack.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close.
I also get this info in the LREnfuse_log.txt;
ContractViolation: 
Precondition violation!
Unable to open file 'C:\Documents and Settings\NA\Local Settings\Temp\LREnfuse-5\IMG_1946.jpg'.

This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way.
Please contact the application's support team for more information.

The error occured when trying to run this command:
"C:\Program Files\Enblend-Enfuse\bin\align_image_stack.exe" -a "C:\Documents and Settings\NA\Local Settings\Temp\LREnfuse-5\aligned_" -g 5 -c 8 -m "C:\Documents and Settings\NA\Local Settings\Temp\LREnfuse-5\IMG_1946.jpg" "C:\Documents and Settings\NA\Local Settings\Temp\LREnfuse-5\IMG_1947.jpg" "C:\Documents and Settings\NA\Local Settings\Temp\LREnfuse-5\IMG_1948.jpg" 

I am not sure if this Emblend program is installed properly on my PC-XP, I have tried it numerous times and don't know what to do next. I would appreciate some help, thanks, Bruce


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 5, 2009)

Oly, probably best to leave it for the edification of others, particularly if you could post what you discovered.


----------



## Dantee (Feb 20, 2010)

I would love to know the answer to this question, as I'm facing the same issue. Here is the output from my log file:

ContractViolation: 
Precondition violation!
Unable to open file 'C:\Users\Gard\AppData\Local\Temp\LREnfuse-5\IMG_9251.jpg'.

This application has requested the Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way.
Please contact the application's support team for more information.

The error occured when trying to run this command:
"C:\Apps\Photography\Enblend-Enfuse\bin\align_image_stack.exe" -a "C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\LREnfuse-5\aligned_" -g 5 -c 8 -m "C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\LREnfuse-5\IMG_9251.jpg" "C:\Users\Admin\AppData\Local\Temp\LREnfuse-5\IMG_9249.jpg" "C:\Users\Gard\AppData\Local\Temp\LREnfuse-5\IMG_925'.jpg" 

It seems like the temp files are being stored in the wrong location. It is trying to pull from the folder LREnfuse-5, which does exist but is empty after the error message. However, the files it is referring to are placed on the desktop. I tried running align_image_stack and enfuse from the command line with the options above and was successful, so it's just a matter of getting the Lightroom plugin working.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Denis Pagé (Feb 22, 2010)

Welcome to Lightroom Forums Dantee!

This plugin is designed to work with Lightroom 2.x not 3.' beta yet...


----------

